# Applying This Year Into Shifa or Agha Khan Med Uni? Please Help!



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

I searched but did not find a thread for 2013 and specifically for my situation. I am so glad I have found this website, so please help me! I am studying in England doing Alevels and if i work really hard I hope to get 2 A's and an A star but atleast 3 A's. I am not sure if i will get A star or not. I am also going to give SAT 1 for Agha Khan and SAT 2 for Shifa medical college. I am also going to apply on the pakistani seat for shifa and give the admission test in september and interviews but I am really nervous. One of my major concerns is my AS results which were B's and C's and apparently for agha khan you have to apply in april/may this year and you have to send all your results. Even my january results were not a massive improvement so I am really really worried. At the end of the day it does not really matter if I don't get into agha khan because there are still many chances but can I just clarify whether i will have to send my AS results and GCSE results to agha khan when applying? My GCSE results were a lot better with 4 A stars, 7 A's and 3 B's but still not the best result i could have got. I have also heard that agha khan ask for extra curricular activities but that is not at all a problem for me. Because other than my results for AS, my application was very good and i have done a wide range of activities ranging from work experiences, Duke of Edinburgh, Bar National Mock trial competition, St John Ambulance for first aid, karate and more. Some of these might be alien to some of you because they are in the UK. But please advise me according to my situation! I am really worried and I just want to be mentally prepared.

I was also asking how difficult is it to get into shifa if you meet SAT 2 requirements. And what exactly are their requirements for Alevel. Also the points that get deducted in Pakistan from Alevels, how many points get deducted and will that significantly lower my chances? Please help because I am really worried and just relying on this website to give me some useful feedback. Anyone in a similar situation to me??


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sorry I did not make a post in the introduction thread first but I have now. I just saw this site and I got really excited and wanted to share my situation with someone and seek advice. But please check out the introduction corner for my post.


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Thankyou very much. I hope someone can answer my queries because I really need to know and I am really worried!

- - - Updated - - -

Thankyou very much. I hope someone can answer my queries because I really need to know and I am really worried!

- - - Updated - - -

Please please please, someone reply soon because I really need to know. I am under a lot of stress right now. Please relieve me of some stress. Please someone...?


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Please can someone help me and save me from this misery of being in the dark. Please help me!

- - - Updated - - -

Is there no one here that can actually help me??? Where is everyone?


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

ok me trying don't worry


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

saqisgd, thankyou so much. Please relieve me of my misery. Sorry that my post is sooo long but if you could just answer one question even which is whether i have to send my AS results. And also i just heard that agha khan don't ask for an equivalence certificate. is this true and do you know how many marks/percentage is deducted from each Alevel. If my above post is too long then just ignore it and answer these questions anyone. Please!


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Please someone help!


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

try my best


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

maroosh said:


> I searched but did not find a thread for 2013 and specifically for my situation. I am so glad I have found this website, so please help me! I am studying in England doing Alevels and if i work really hard I hope to get 2 A's and an A star but atleast 3 A's. I am not sure if i will get A star or not. I am also going to give SAT 1 for Agha Khan and SAT 2 for Shifa medical college. I am also going to apply on the pakistani seat for shifa and give the admission test in september and interviews but I am really nervous. One of my major concerns is my AS results which were B's and C's and apparently for agha khan you have to apply in april/may this year and you have to send all your results. Even my january results were not a massive improvement so I am really really worried. At the end of the day it does not really matter if I don't get into agha khan because there are still many chances but can I just clarify whether i will have to send my AS results and GCSE results to agha khan when applying? My GCSE results were a lot better with 4 A stars, 7 A's and 3 B's but still not the best result i could have got. I have also heard that agha khan ask for extra curricular activities but that is not at all a problem for me. Because other than my results for AS, my application was very good and i have done a wide range of activities ranging from work experiences, Duke of Edinburgh, Bar National Mock trial competition, St John Ambulance for first aid, karate and more. Some of these might be alien to some of you because they are in the UK. But please advise me according to my situation! I am really worried and I just want to be mentally prepared.
> 
> I was also asking how difficult is it to get into shifa if you meet SAT 2 requirements. And what exactly are their requirements for Alevel. Also the points that get deducted in Pakistan from Alevels, how many points get deducted and will that significantly lower my chances? Please help because I am really worried and just relying on this website to give me some useful feedback. Anyone in a similar situation to me??


Don't tell them about your AS results. Tell them that I(you) are going to give full A'levels (AS+A2) . 

They usually dispatch interview call-up letters to people who have cleared their admission test. Your AS results will have no bearing on your selection. Your final A'level(AS+A2) grades will be considered,not just AS.


----------



## saqisgd (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't tell them about your AS results


----------



## Cardinal (Dec 12, 2013)

You have to send your olevels and your Alevels (Both AS and A2) for equivalence to IBCC. Agha Khan do require your Equivalence. Do check their website for more info.


----------

